# Seiko â€œdiversâ€ Wrist Watch.



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi, I left low bid on this watch with the title above and this description and pic and forgot about it











Seiko â€œDiversâ€ Wrist Watch. Silver stainless steel case and rubber/plastic strap, bezel black face, flat glass and date window. This watch is Automatic and relies on an internal weight and movement to keep the watch wound up. It has one screw in crown to make it water tight. Face of watch 4 cm diameter. This watch was used for sports diving and is water resistant down to150metres. It is about 20 years old, however it has had little use and is in good condition! No reserve, overseas bidders pay-pal only and contact me regarding postage costs.










Can someone identify it for me as I'm not up on all the different styles of the Seiko Divers









To me it looks like a 6390-7290 or a 6306-7001 but it's not a good pic.

Anyway we will see when it arrives

Mike


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Just had an E-mail asking if I want to back out







as it was listed in with the Citizens. Maybe it went to cheap for him. I think it's obvious what make of watch I was bidding on









Mike


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi mike

it looks like the 6309-7290 (as you said!!), i couldn't find any others with square indices and day & date, other than the 6306-7001 (the other one you stated!!!!) the 7001 case looks to be more like the 7040 and 7049 (fat) case, the '40 and the '49 cases are actually the same, just differing codes for europe and the americas

when i blew your pic up it looked like the slim style case of the 6309-7290

i have the 700j cased 7002 (japan only)which is very near to the same shape as yours (may be the same )but mine is much later than yours










regards, john.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

johnbaz said:


> when i blew your pic up


Thanks John,

Why did I not think of that









I just hope it's as desribed, in good condition


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

i couldn't find any others with square indices and day & date, other than the 6306-7001 (the other one you stated!!!!)

regards, john.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

If it hadn't been stated it had a 4cm dial I'd have thought it might have been a 4205... Since it doesn't say day/date window just date... Lost count [ok 6!!!!!] of the times I thought I'd bought a 7002 or a 6309-7290 [vague description awful pix's] & ended up with a 4205 diver!!! 







Luckily my other 1/2 likes them!

Looks like a nice watch though









Mike


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mag'd x3 and sharpened.

looks like a 6309 to me

bloody hell just found the auction, less than Â£15







Well done!









looks like he made a few mistakes in his listing







Good old ebay

Brand: Citizen

Type: Solar

Year of Manufacture: 2001

Watchband: Stainless Steel

Functions & Features: Alarm, Chronograph


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Yep... I think you're spot on with the 6309-7290 thinking!

Â£15!!!!
















That's a real score...

Mike


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

K.I.T.T. said:


> Yep... I think you're spot on with the 6309-7290 thinking!
> 
> Â£15!!!!
> 
> ...


I think Pauls done a typo I got it for a bit less than Â£50, still not bad if it's in good condition









Intrestingly there was another finishing last night at exactly the same time and that one did go for Â£20 odd pounds but was running slow and had a loose bezel. I picked the wrong one







as someone came in at the end to put the price up another Â£20 on my watch









Also so, there was an earlier 6309 with the cushion case. This was poorly desribed and looking good for a bargain  and someone told him that they were collectable and to put 6309 in his title to get more bids, this then started getting bids and went for nearly Â£100

Mike


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

MIKE said:


> K.I.T.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Yep... I think you're spot on with the 6309-7290 thinking!
> ...


Still not a bad price for a 6309-7290 though... I think the best deal I ever got on one of those was in a job-lot of watches for Â£15 described as '...Sieko diver style not working...' [i bought it for parts case crown etc.] The bezel insert markings were erased down to the metal... the dial was faded/worn by the hour hand & after a quick shake it ran @ better than 15secs a day!














[it's still intact & un-messed with... except for correcting the hour hand dial rub!]

Weird when you think that the 6309-704x is the common one & the 6309-729x is the less-common varient that the 704x is the expensive one & the 729x is the cheaper [although not usually Â£50 cheap!!]

A good ebay score for you if it's a good runner & in good condition!!!

Mike


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

MIKE said:


> K.I.T.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Yep... I think you're spot on with the 6309-7290 thinking!
> ...


hi mike, i was watching that one- there sure are some blabbermouths in this world huh??









john


----------

